# Trouble printing black shirts



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, I am using 100% ring-spun combed cotton and my major issue with black shirts is the little fibers that stick up (and leaves little cracks or white spots where the color didn't go on. I've read every thread on this forum and tried adjusting my auto pretreatment machine, heatpress, even tried misting with water before pretreating and nothing seams to work. I know it must be something I'm doing because everybody's printed black shirts look crisp and amazing. I'm using epson f2000 gc and it doesn't make a difference when I tried using garment factory. I'm new at this so any tips or advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You should contact Epson and see if any of their techs can help. You may have to adjust your white channels to put down more ink. Don't know if this will help, but certainly better than the last post you got.


----------



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you, so far I have not found a solution yet, but please let me know if you hear of anything and I will share any breakthrough I make so that nobody has to go through this


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What brand and model of shirt? Ringspun shouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

Bella 3001C


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, I would think those would print nice. The only thing I can think of is the amount of water or moisture on the shirt. What is the humidity like where you are at? Do you have central A/C?

Prepress first, then try lightening up on the pretreat and don't mist them. Print immediately.


----------



## Starbb (Mar 12, 2017)

The humidity level is fine. I think I've figured out the problem. It might have something to do with the heatpress disrupting the fibers because I just ran into the same problem on white cotton poly blends today. I even lowered the temperature down to 275f and hovered for the most part. Do you have any experience with this? Thank you so much for your time!


----------

